# MILAN | Loreto Open Community | Pro



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*LORETO OPEN COMMUNITY*
Milan | Lombardia | Italy

*Piazzale Loreto: from traffic-congested crossroads to a new liveable square.*







​The team led by Ceetrus-Nhood wins the tender for the urban redevelopment of Piazzale Loreto in Milan with the LOC - LORETO OPEN COMMUNITY project. The international competition was promoted by the Municipality of Milan together with C40 Reinventing Cities and is aimed at promoting urban transformation through projects that are attentive to the community, resilience, urban and architectural regeneration.
















​The approach to integrated sustainability desired by Ceetrus Nhood and carried out under the direction of Arcadis Italia, which carried out, in addition to the technical coordination of the entire project, environmental consultancy, project and development management and engineering was decisive for success.* The project*, realized thanks to the plural contribution of Metrogramma Milano, Mobility In Chain, Studio Andrea Caputo, LAND Italia, Temporiuso and Squarati Srl,* aims to become a model of living in Milan that promotes public and collective space. LOC will transform Piazzale Loreto from a large traffic hub into an open-air green square, linked to NoLo to ensure continuity to the Corso Buenos Aires, Viale Monza and Via Padova axis. *
































​The project declares in its own name LORETO OPEN COMMUNITY the desire to become an icon and symbol for the entire city, finally able to restore the true meaning of the word "square" to its citizens; today segregated as a mere traffic-congested crossroads. Piazzale Loreto will be transformed into an inclusive place, a public space and a quality environment that will be a symbol of contemporary architecture and life for Milan.
















​LOC will be a business incubator and attractive mixed-use hub, including commercial activities, neighborhood kindergarten, spaces for socio-cultural events and much more.* It's composed of a system of squares developed on three levels that will reconnect the street level, the access to the subway and the roofs of the buildings with steps and ramps that fluidly connect the street level with the underground level.* The need to reforest and have more and more green spaces in the city is one of the main objectives of LOC in continuity with the programmatic work of the Municipality of Milan; *the buildings that emerge from the masterplan appear as "green icebergs", determined in their shapes by the strength of the architectural design of the public space. Added to this is the building in Via Porpora*, with wood facades, integrated into the square system.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Numbers:
12,118 sqm of cycle-pedestrian area (+69% than current situation)
5,382 sqm of vehicular traffic
1,107 sqm new bicycle area
65 parking spaces eliminated
40 spaces for bicycles
13 electric charging stations
500 new trees
4,250 sqm of planted area
4,745 sqm of photovoltaic panels
35% the overall reduction of CO2 in the 8,411 sqm area of SL, in addition to the existing area of Via Porpora of 2,860 sqm








































Scheduled construction work: 2023-2026
Investment: +60 million euros


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*The project "Loreto Open Community" has been short-listed in the "World Landscape Awards 2022".*



> The shortlist for the 2022 WLA Professional Awards was scored and reviewed by the jury. The final shortlist was determined by the total jury entry score and the number of entries per category (the shortlists are not all the same). The final round of scoring has occurred to maintain the anonymity of the entrants. The winners will be announced on 24 May, 2022.











Shortlist for the 2022 WLA Professional Awards


World Landscape Architecture received over 240 entries for the 2022 WLA Professional Awards from the greatest number of countries




worldlandscapearchitect.com


----------

